# Umstellung von EATON auf Siemens



## Neurorancer (9 September 2020)

Guten Tag,

wir möchten all unsere Schaltschrank-Komponenten (Sammelschienen-System, LS-Schalter, Motorschutzschalter, NH-Trenner, D02-Sicherungsreiter, Hauptschalter)
auf Siemens umstellen.

Leider ist es bei Siemens nicht so einfach mit der Übersicht wie bei EATON (Automatisierungskatalog).

Frage: Welche Unterlagen nutzt Ihr, um eure Schaltschränke mit Siemens-Komponenten zu projektieren?

Gibt es da kompakte Siemens Kataloge wo alles wichtige zusammengefasst ist?

Ich suche gerade einen Siemens-Ersatz für EATON NZM-Leistungsschalter.


----------



## elmoklemme (9 September 2020)

Ich denke, dass du mit dem TIA Selektion Tool am schnellsten passende Komponenten auswählen kannst. Gibt es als kostenlosen Download.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2020)

Ich würde vielleicht auch mal an die Fachberatung von Siemens gehen, die können
bestimmt die von euch bisher eingesetzten Produkte umschlüsseln.


----------



## Nost (11 September 2020)

Da kann ich "rostiger Nagel" nur recht geben, gerade in der aktuellen Situation wo allen Herstellern die Umsätze einbrechen wirst du denke ich ohne Probleme Hilfe bekommen.
Da denn neu Umsatz jeder Hersteller nur zu gerne nimmt.
Dabei sollte es egal sein ob bei Siemens direkt oder beim kauf über GH .
Bei anderen Herstellern würde das nämlich genauso laufen.

Vermutlich gibt es auch umstelllisten. Den der Fall tritt denke ich schon mal öfter auf.


----------



## knabi (14 September 2020)

Moin,

Du brauchst den Katalog LV10 von SIEMENS: https://support.industry.siemens.co...nd-elektroinstallationstechnik?dti=0&lc=de-DE
Ich arbeite immer noch lieber mit der Papierform - ist ein ordentlicher Wälzer.

Der sollte die von Dir beschriebenen Komponenten abdecken - anders als das weiter vorn angesprochene TIA-Selection-Tool, das sich bestenfalls für SIMATIC-Komponenten eignet.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Cassandra (14 September 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich arbeite immer noch lieber mit der Papierform - ist ein ordentlicher Wälzer.


 
Wieso das?
Bist du ein unverbesserliches Gewohnheitstier, oder funktioniert der elektronische Katalog so gut, dass jeder gerne auf Papier wechselt?


----------



## Cassandra (14 September 2020)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> wir möchten all unsere Schaltschrank-Komponenten (Sammelschienen-System, LS-Schalter, Motorschutzschalter, NH-Trenner, D02-Sicherungsreiter, Hauptschalter)
> auf Siemens umstellen.
> ...


 
Was ist der Auslöser für eure Umstellung?

Ich bin über alles froh, was bereits standardisiert und eingespielt ist.
Geändert wird nur dort, wo es zu den meisten Problemen kommt.

Beispiel:
Ein Hersteller ändert oft das Sortiment und Nachfolgegeräte sind nicht mehr 100% kompatibel.
Oder die Lebensdauer gewisser Geräte liegt weit unter den Erwartungen…


----------



## Neurorancer (14 September 2020)

Der Grund für die Umstellung ist die Standardisierung. 

Unsere Steuerung ist sehr oft von Siemens. 

Meistens verwenden wir EATON  für die Einspeisung und Energieversorgung. Das Problem mit EATON ist, dass sie nicht so weit im Eplan integriert sind wie Siemens.

Von Siemens bekommen wir mittlerweile die selben Konditionen wie EATON. 

Deswegen stellen wir uns ernsthaft die Frage umzustellen. Das Problem ist die Zeit. Man muss sich wieder eine Siemens Basis schaffen. Sich mit den Bauteilen auseinandersetzen...


Das Ergebnis wäre dann ein neuer Standard der Maschine auf kompletter Siemens-Rittal Basis. Dazu kommen noch ein paar anderer Hersteller dazu. Man hat dann weniger Lieferanten. 

Was wir von EATON aber behalten möchten sind die Titan Knöpfe. Leider gibt es von denen keine Makros in ePlan für den 2D Schalt Schrank Aufbau


----------



## knabi (14 September 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Wieso das?
> Bist du ein unverbesserliches Gewohnheitstier, oder funktioniert der elektronische Katalog so gut, dass jeder gerne auf Papier wechselt?


Sagen wir mal so: Die Suche nach Zubehör im elektronischen Katalog gestaltet sich suboptimal , das Blättern in hunderte Seiten langen PDFs auch...Gewohnheitstier?  Herr Richter, ich gestehe...


----------



## knabi (14 September 2020)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Was wir von EATON aber behalten möchten sind die Titan Knöpfe. Leider gibt es von denen keine Makros in ePlan für den 2D Schalt Schrank Aufbau



Was können die besonderes? Mit den neuen SIRIUS ACT hat SIEMENS eigentlich auch was ordentliches im Programm: https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...C10_chap13_German_2020_201910011736448637.pdf

Gruß 

Holger


----------



## 3.#6 (14 September 2020)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> ...Was wir von EATON aber behalten möchten sind die Titan Knöpfe. Leider gibt es von denen keine Makros in ePlan für den 2D Schalt Schrank Aufbau



Die reinen Artikeldaten gibt es ja, Aufbaumakros kann man einfach selbst erstellen, EATON bietet CAD Daten an, da dann eventuell als DXF/DWG oder step für 3D. Man muss ja die verschiedenen LDT's nicht für jede Farbe neu erstellen.


----------

